# Ridgid SeeSnake and B&W tool box monitor



## adam8000 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello PZ,

I was hoping someone might have some insight on a inspection camera I'm thinking of buying used.

It's a Ridgid 200' SeeSnake Black and white camera with a B&W rigid tool box (5" or 6") monitor without any recording capabilities.

This will be my 1st camera for my new business and all though it is an old system it seems like a good price to get my foot through the door.

It's $1650.00 for the camera and the monitor and 

$1340.00 for the Ridgid Navi Track Locator with a case 
(Navi Track is the same as Navi Track II but doesn't fold up)

Does this seem like a good investment or should I hold off until I can buy newer equipment?

I was thinking I could always upgrade the monitor in the future to the LT1000 laptop interface system.

Any info or opinions on this sale and gear would be much appreciated !

Thanks, Adam8000


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I would wait a little bit until a color unit was affordable


----------



## adam8000 (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah you think? Are B&W cameras too hard to see whats going on?


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I scoped the same set of piping using several cams.
B&W, Color and color with free floating head (up is always up, not like the older style where the rod twists as it unreels)
I settled on the color with floating head.
B&W was ok, but the color really lets you see the differences and problem much more clearly. Roots are roots, but when it comes to crystalline growths, different colored clay pipe, white vs green pipe, it can make a difference. 

BTW, I don't just use mine for drain/sewers. I have made it known that I can inspect boiler tubes, feed lines in plastics factories and feed mills, and just about anywhere your hands can't reach. I also work with home inspectors when the age of the home says that no-corrode could have been used.
Vancouver has myriad opportunities to use a cam, use your imagination and market yourself that direction as well.
I did, and had my cam paid for in 2 months.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I would definately wait until you could get a color camera and/or something that can record, we had a b&w general eye camera for the longest time (peice of crap it was) we recently got a color rigid see snake and we can actually tell whether a line is rotten or not before we do the tunnel so we know what to expect. You are also able to see inside of a belly a lot better with color.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

adam8000 said:


> Hello PZ,
> 
> I was hoping someone might have some insight on a inspection camera I'm thinking of buying used.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know, I think I would go for it depending on what shape it is in. An awful lot of inspections have have been made with a Black & White camera. After a half-dozen uses or so it's paid for and you can start saving for a nicer unit.

Mark


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I don't know, I think I would go for it depending on what shape it is in. An awful lot of inspections have have been made with a Black & White camera. After a half-dozen uses or so it's paid for and you can start saving for a nicer unit.
> 
> Mark


I was thinking the same thing. I have the same exact unit and it has worked fine for the 3 or so years I've had it. The bottom line is it's a good price and if you can afford it, it'll make you money. You can always upgrade later.






Paul


----------



## adam8000 (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I will be mostly using it so I can locate where the blockage is in the mainline so I can try to sell i dig job if needed. For that purpose I was thinking b&W wouldn't be a big deal.

It looks to me to be super cheap in comparison to the same or similar units on ebay.
Is this a great deal? Or will deals like this keep coming up cheaper as companies upgrade their older systems?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

adam8000 said:


> I think I will be mostly using it so I can locate where the blockage is in the mainline so I can try to sell i dig job if needed. For that purpose I was thinking b&W wouldn't be a big deal for that price


If your using it mostly to just look and see and locate.
With no need to record inspections then it will do just fine price seems like a very good deal. Go for it and save up for a new on in the future.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> If your using it mostly to just look and see and locate.
> With no need to record inspections then it will do just fine price seems like a very good deal. Go for it and save up for a new on in the future.


It should have a video-out on the monitor so recording isn't a big deal at all. I put this together for a few hundred bucks and it works great.


































Paul


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes dont worry about the color thing lmao, I have 6 color cams and 2 B/W units all ridgid and I can tell you the color is pleasing to the eye and it does make it easier to tell between pipe materials like clay is red lol. But the B/W cameras actually have better resalution and with my B/W you can see cracks in cast iron that the color will sometimes miss so don't worry about the color thing, Ridgid would still be selling them if the B/W monitors and parts where available but suppliers of tubes etc aren't making them because it is color the public wants so thats where they go.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I use a Geneye 3. I have a color head and a B&W. I use the B&W the most.


----------

